
Lightning Memory-Mapped Database (LMDB) - TheAceOfHearts
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning_Memory-Mapped_Database
======
TheAceOfHearts
I think more developers should learn about LMDB. When people think about
embedded databases they usually think about SQLite, and during the last year
I've seen many posts about it, yet I never see anyone even mention LMDB, which
seems like a shame considering how powerful it can be for certain use-cases.

I've linked to the Wikipedia article because it has the most useful
information for a first encounter with the technology within a single page.

In comparison, the official page [0] has rather janky styles and a very
enterprise-y design, which I think might turn off some people from giving it a
fair chance. With that said, the technical information page [1] actually has a
lot of good links including a list of some of the big projects using LMDB and
a list of bindings for all major programming languages.

There's also their documentation page [2], although it looks like it hasn't
been updated since 2015. For anyone interested in trying it out, you'll want
to read through their Getting Started [3] page. Many of the binding also
include great docs, which might be a viable alternative for someone that's not
as comfortable or experienced with C.

Many of their blog posts [4] are worth reading if you're interested in its
design and the different tradeoffs made.

[0] [https://symas.com/lmdb/](https://symas.com/lmdb/)

[1] [https://symas.com/lmdb/technical/](https://symas.com/lmdb/technical/)

[2] [http://www.lmdb.tech/doc/](http://www.lmdb.tech/doc/)

[3]
[http://www.lmdb.tech/doc/starting.html](http://www.lmdb.tech/doc/starting.html)

[4] [https://symas.com/category/lmdb/](https://symas.com/category/lmdb/)

~~~
hyc_symas
Hey, thanks for your interest. I gotta say, I hate the enterprisey page too.
But, enterprises buy the support contracts that put food on my table, so I
finally had to relent on that. (The original page, which was my handwritten
HTML, is still at
[http://www.lmdb.tech/oldindex.html](http://www.lmdb.tech/oldindex.html) but
I'm no longer updating it. My updates just go to symas.com/lmdb/technical
now.)

The doc page hasn't really needed any updates since the API has been stable.

------
remzouz
Best random key search performance I've ever seen.

